# Best place for printing in dublin



## Jackie D (1 Sep 2009)

Any suggestions? Good quality, today's prices?
Thanks


----------



## csirl (1 Sep 2009)

Might be better going to Northern Ireland - prices are circa half of those in Dublin.


----------



## AlanH (22 Oct 2009)

Printing what?

Are you looking for commercial print recommendations, or just a quick "prontaprint" type job.

Also, worth pointing out that the south of the border prices are now looking much more competitive with the fall in sterling.

I buy a lot of print, so can see the northern printers starting to retreat a bit!


----------



## Joanne1 (23 Oct 2009)

Reads on Nassau Street, Dubin 2 ?


----------



## mooney76 (23 Oct 2009)

ive used redlemon.ie, cheapest when i searched in ireland, same day or next day and always happy with their stuff, you'd be amazed the junk other printers print on


----------

